
Data and Machine Learning to Get Out the Vote - mdagostino
http://www.civicinnovation.com/
======
eykanal
While this seems like a great idea, their privacy policy [1] has me slightly
worried:

> We collect and use the personal directory data on your device to provide the
> App’s functionality, to improve our services, and in some instances, to
> contact you. This directory data includes, but is not limited to information
> in your address book such as your contact record IDs, contact names, phone
> numbers, and email addresses. The App will not collect your contacts’
> addresses or zip code. By downloading the App, you consent to our use of
> this data.

So they won't collect addresses or zip code (why are those separate?). That
means they likely _will_ collect name & phone number (which, if landline,
means they have address as well), and any other information in the contact
card (relationship, company, job title, etc). I would want to see the vast
majority of that anonymized–or, better yet, not collected at all–before I'd
consent to using this.

So yeah, great idea, but don't be data-greedy. No thanks.

[1]:
[http://www.civicinnovation.com/img/VoteWithMePP.pdf](http://www.civicinnovation.com/img/VoteWithMePP.pdf)

------
Agustus
"The VoteWithMe app provides you with the top 10 contacts from your address
book who we're worried won't turn out to vote."

Earlier in the line it is: "based on the likelihood that they support
progressive candidates"

So, we have a group claiming to be civic minded, but will only encourage the
"correct" individuals in your phone book to vote; those individuals who are
not supporting the correct candidates, we will not encourage them to vote.

These guys probably have access to the Obama Path to Victory database or
something similar and are using this to engage contacts through direct
interaction.

------
janiluuk
This is getting sick, literally tens of thousands facebook bots spamming
propaganda comments and upvoting each others to the top of the normal persons
viewport on majority of related subjects.

Well played whoever orchestrating it.

This addition aint helping it.

